# steel shot



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

If you had a choice of what factory steel that you could use, what would you choose?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Estate


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I hear great things about Estate, although I have no experience with their ammo. I tried Kent Faststeel last year and it seemed fine to me. Not bad at all for $93 a case!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...Kent is the other one I would suggest.I just couldn't think of the name.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Kent fast steel seem's to do the job pretty good.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Need more info on estate. FPS and where can it be found.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I changed my mind on the shot shells. Im switching to FIOCCHI. I shot the BB and 1 shot. The 1shot performed the best with multiple killing shots out to 55 yards. Then i shot the BB and they did about the same. I ve found that shooting big geese over decoys, 1 shot seems to get the job done. plus I had less criples with useing 1 shot.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Kent Fasteel worked well for me before I started loading my own. Estate was good too but they were bought out by Federal so don't know if there will be any difference between Fed and Estate soon. Estate/Federal recently came out with a 10 gauge load too--they look like the Fed 10 gauge loads.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I had pretty good luck with Kent Fasteel this year. I was shooting 3 inch BB on geese and 3 shot on ducks. I think the brand of shell you use has more to do with how the load patterns through your gun and how much confidence you have in the load. Almost all the ammo manufacturers have a high velocity load that they make now, just pick a couple brands that you have confidence in and go from there.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

the difference between the kents,fiocchi's,winchesters are the wads they use and also the powder.I know this because I took them apart.winchester has a slow burning powder compared to kent


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I have decided to switch to KENT FASTEEL for all of my 12 guage hunting needs. I have found that the 2 3/4 shells in 4 shot (for all ducks,pheasant,and grouse) have had the best knock-down and pattern of any other loads I have tried. One reason is the accurate 1450 fps, other could be shooting ability too. I only shoot Berretas. Skeet to Imp. Cyl. are my tubes of choice for the 4 shot. Depending on conditions. For all goose hunts I have chosen Kents 2 3/4 bb loads (1450 fps-2 3/4, the 3 in. shells have only 4 to 5 more pellets and are 50 fps slower. my experience...speed kills!) for goose I use my al390 equipped with a Patternmaster choke tube and havent had anything but excellent results!!! The only other loads going through my guns are rem premier 28 guage for the skeet range and Arizona Mearns quail hunts. then for other quail and dove hunts -in Arizona- Ipick up the 100 round boxes of 20 guage and 12 guage shells at Wal-mart for around $15.00 box.When hunting AZ I harvest a lot of birds and these "cheeper" shells work wonders! PROFILE=I grew up in AZ so my passion is hunting the three desert quail species. the wonderful waterfouling ops. and of course :sniper: fox,coyote,mountain lion, and bobcat hunting with the 22-250. Which I make a trip to every fall for about two weeks. But now I am here in the midwest(Minnesota) enjoying the wonderful ops to hunt the bounty here!! thanks all! Mike"FACE" :beer:


----------



## Lazyass (Oct 8, 2003)

esate is what we mostly use in louisiana we shoot 3in #2 mostly we shoot about 8 to 10 cases a year and have had very few problems we get them for around 85 to 90 a case we even ship them to north dakota to use when we go there which is coming soon


----------

